# gulf breeze red light runner!



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

decided to try hemingway's fish taco's today. they were great but might have cost me too much. on the way there i noticed the light in front of gulf breeze high had a "photo enforced" sign. well.....on the way back the wife was feeding the baby in the back and the light turned yellow but i woulda had to slam the brakes. Saw a flash going thru so I knew they got me. My question is how long has the camera been up there. my dad said when they put the ones up in orlando, the first month was all warnings, after that they gave out tickets. Hoping Im still in the grace period :no:


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't comment on the camera, but I'd take a ticket over endangering my wife or baby any day. Good call, even if it cost you some cash. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You should know in a few weeks, that about the time for the ticket to come in the mail, let us know?? :whistling:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Been there at least a year. My radar detector warns me of it.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Shoot man they got me at that same exact spot last summer, not much of a yellow light there.. $185 fine and a nice pic of me running the light haha


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It shows up on my 3 year old gps, that I have never updated. Been there a long time. My wife got hit at that light 3 years ago, they have photos on there of the truck in the intersection! Its been there a while. $140 piece of paper coming your way


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

that camera has been there over four years if not over five..


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What is sad is GB only gets a small piece of the action or fine, right off the state gets 50% of the fine, the camera company takes 30% or 40%and GB gets what left over, this % is + or - either way, from my point, it is all about the money and it pays better then the slot machine for the state and camera compny :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:

If they didn't made any money, you can bet your last dime the camera company would pull them if they didn't make any money off of them and it was costing GB the rental fee! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

It is totally about money. It is also against FL state law. The way they get around it is via a loop hole via some sort of municipal code. This has been a feud in the state of Arizona for many years. Out there, they issue so many, they can't possibly enforce it. Most simply don't pay. Apparently, out there, it has to presented like a summons, in person. The camera company does get a big chunk. For a while several states quit using them since the amount they charged was getting so high. Some states don't care because in essence, it's free money. I read somewhere last year that for a period of about 7 years, Gulf Breeze had made as I recall close to 400K with this camera.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Been there at least 5 years I know for sure.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Ok, So I'm gonna (try to ) de-rail....*

What is the best radar detector? One that would show such as this and the other "ball-busters"...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

They have 2 in Gulf Breeze now,the other one is down by the GB Hospital.... My step-dad years ago got a ticket for running the red-light..I think it came in the mail a week or 2 later..


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

They have 2 in Gulf Breeze now,the other one is down by the GB Hospital..yep..sure do.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, has the fine increased recently? I remember I only got fined $40 about 5 years ago, but this was in NC.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Current price now is,$185 fine and a nice pic of me running the light


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

has anyone gotten a traffic light camera citation recently? i thought i had read where they outlawed them - or at least outlawed giving tickets based on them. i've always thought the idea was crap - how do they know it's you driving the car. if your buddy borrows your car and runs a red light, the ticket would come to your house?? 

did a quick google search and found this. i know yall said this one's been there a few years though.

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2011/may/02/red-light-cameras-ban-Florida-House/

another link that may come in handy to some...

http://www.photoenforced.com/florida.html


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> It is totally about money. It is also against FL state law. The way they get around it is via a loop hole via some sort of municipal code.


just went back and read this. apparently there is a bill to prevent local gov't from using them as well, but whether it's been passed yet i don't know.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

There is a new one at the red light in front of the Gulf Breeze Hospital on hwy. 98 also. 
The time on how long a yellow light stays yellow is determined by the posted speed limit at the intersection. A slower speed limit, means a quicker caution light. I think GB has theirs set at the very minimum, if it is in fact a legal time. They are pretty damn fast.

There are at least 2 GB Cops that have been fired or forced to resign for not writing enough traffic violations. At least one of them has a lawsuit pending against the City.



Recommended Yellow Light Times
Three seconds should be the absolute minimum time for any intersection.
25 MPH -- 3.0 Seconds
30 MPH -- 3.5 Seconds
35 MPH -- 4.0 Seconds
40 MPH -- 4.5 Seconds
45 MPH -- 5.0 Seconds
50 MPH -- 5.5 Seconds
55 MPH -- 6.0 Seconds

For your information, a technical explanation of the Institute of Transportation Engineers (ITE) formula for calculating yellow light times is included below (source):


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

If you don't wanna pay an expensive fine, i'd fight it in court. Here's a good read:

Admissibility of video

If a surveillance camera records someone robbing a convenience store, prosecutors cannot just replay the video for the jury. The store owner or someone with firsthand knowledge must testify that the video is valid and how it made its way from the store to the courtroom.

Reynolds argued that the same holds true for red-light cameras, which presumably would force expensive, case-by-case testimony from an ATS official.

All three judges disagreed, saying Florida's red-light camera law makes video admissible without corroborating testimony.

Florida passed the law more than a year ago, but no cases have progressed through a full appeal, so one judge's ruling applies only to his or her court.

In Winter Haven, for example, Polk County Judge Timothy **** threw out nine cases in October, ruling that video and photographs must be validated by firsthand testimony.

"The officer admits he was not at the scene when they were taken," **** wrote, "and as a result cannot testify as to whether they fairly and accurately portray the scene."

Source: http://www.tampabay.com/news/courts...ight-cameras-failing-around-tampa-bay/1199745


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

*The OLE Stopline!*

* Just cause the camera flashed does not mean you will get a ticket. Your case will be reviewed. It depends on where your vehicle was when the light turned red. One cannot cross the stopline once the light is red. Its all where your vehicle is at the time the light turns red. Its all about the stopline, the 2ft. wide white line at just about all intersections. One can get a ticket at a stopsign if you don't stop behind the stopline or front bumber behind the stopsign if no stopline is present even though you came to a complete stop in front of the stopline.(intersection side of line) No, I'm no LEO, but, my brother in law was an LEO for years and this is what he told me about the stopline.*

* "GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"*


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Sea Monkey said:


> *The OLE Stopline!*
> 
> *Just cause the camera flashed does not mean you will get a ticket. Your case will be reviewed. It depends on where your vehicle was when the light turned red. One cannot cross the stopline once the light is red. Its all where your vehicle is at the time the light turns red. Its all about the stopline, the 2ft. wide white line at just about all intersections. One can get a ticket at a stopsign if you don't stop behind the stopline or front bumber behind the stopsign if no stopline is present even though you came to a complete stop in front of the stopline.(intersection side of line) No, I'm no LEO, but, my brother in law was an LEO for years and this is what he told me about the stopline.*


So youre saying its about the stopline...


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

*paint*

*On License Plate Paint and Red Light Cameras *


Share   I utterly despise on civil liberty grounds those red-light and speeding cameras that states and municipalities install to fleece motorists out of even more revenue. At the same time, I have not seriously entertained the thought of tampering with my license plate to reduce the likelihood that I will receive one of these expensive automated tickets.

Full disclosure: I received a red-light violation about five years ago, but they sent the ticket to my wife since that particular vehicle was in her name. In a spirit of chivalry, I should have insisted that the court reissue the ticket in my name, but since her record was spotless, it made better financial sense to keep the ticket in her name and prevent our auto insurance from rising (I had a speeding ticket at the time, and we worried that a second ticket might trigger a premium hike).

On Sunday we pulled up behind a vehicle whose plate is in the accompanying image, and I could tell that some sort of photo-blocking paint had been applied. In the evening light the plate's letters were visible, while the numbers were obscured. However, when my flash hit the plate, the letters became obscured and the numbers lit up.

The civil libertine that lurks within me applauds such efforts to keep the state at bay, though I suspect that a sharp-eyed and bored police officer might issue a citation some day for tampering with a license plate. I find that those blasted red-light cameras make motorists paranoid, and that people lock up their brakes too quickly rather than avoid getting a ticket. The net result, according to numerous studies on red-light cameras, is that rear-end collisions actually _increase_ as a result of these devices.

What most surprises me is that angry citizens have not vandalized red-light and speeding cameras more frequently. While I do not advocate violence against the state (and certainly not on a public forum), I would think that this would be a more frequent occurrence. Someone in Tuscon took more of a civil disobedience approach, simply re-aiming the cameras instead of smashing or spray-painting them.

Hey man: people gots to do what they gots to do in the face of state tyranny, even when the affront to liberty is an automated camera.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

What sucks is when you loan your Buddy your Truck. He runs the red light and you get the ticket!


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

*heads up*

they pet in two on avalon blvd here recently , as they were replacing the mast arms. i have a few friends that work at ingram traffic engineering , next time i see one of them ill see if they have a list or something of all the ones in the area . The ones on avalon have went up in the past year


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> So youre saying its about the stopline...


* Yes, its the stopline (intersection plane) you can be in the middle of the intersection and the light turn red, you have already crossed the stopline so no infraction has occurred. One of the cameras in Milton flashed me (picture) but my the center of my van (inbetween the wheels was on the stopline. The rule in FL. driver handbook states that one may not enter the intersection plane (stopline) once the light turns red. I did not recieve a ticket for my vans front wheels already across the stopline, it was very close, but I had already crossed the intersection plane(stopline). So if you can get past the stopline then go for it. Its all where your front tires are when the light turns red.:thumbsup:*

* "GET"EM OFF THE BOTTOM"*


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

My wife got one a couple of years ago right at the HS. Spoke with an attorney and they are illegal. They have no right to do this and have no way to enforce it. We recieved the ticket and chose not to pay. They sent us another letter stating her civil rights were hereby suspended in Gulf breeze until fine is paid??? yea ok, whatever. Its a money maker pure and simple with no legal way to enforce it - not advocating action or lack of for anyone - just sharing our experience


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

It IS all about money and it makes m sick! $185 is outrageous. If they wanted to make things safer, they would install countdown yellow lights like are in some other countries. 

When the light changes from green to yellow, the yellow light is a flashing number counting down to red. That way you know you have 7-6-5-4 seconds before red etc. Most of us who run the occasional light do it accidentally thinking we will beat it. If they really cared, they would give us better warning by using such lights!!

We let uncle Sam take control one little step at a time.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There are people in town who run red lights on purpose. It would be interesting to see the statistics on how many of them cause an accident. I agree with you guys that there should be some warning and only repeat offenders get these $185 tickets.


----------



## lomotil (Mar 17, 2008)

Another photo session installed @ Entrance to Baptist Hospital in Gulf Breeze & Hwy 98. Be [email protected]:thumbsup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

SHO-NUFF said:


> What sucks is when you loan your Buddy your Truck. He runs the red light and you get the ticket!


exactly! per my county sheriff contact, though, you can go to court and if they can't prove you were driving the vehicle the ticket is thrown out. this is the main reason the state is outlawing these cameras.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

[

The Camera light is in front of a school and the other is in front of a Hospital entrance. Think the speed linmit is 35MPH. I am sure most people were doing over 35 would be the reason they could not stop in time.:whistling: Look at the stats on how many ran the light duringthe grace period on Avalon. Now look and see how many wrecks were due to running lights / stop signs.
How much time are you really saving in town by running a traffic light?
GET REAL.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I did read something stating that rear-end collisions increased because of the cameras. If you are in an F-350 and the Honda civic in front of you decides to lock the brakes because of a yellow light (thanks to the camera) it might be tough not to eat the civic for lunch!


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

Valhalla said:


> My wife got one a couple of years ago right at the HS. Spoke with an attorney and they are illegal. They have no right to do this and have no way to enforce it. We recieved the ticket and chose not to pay. They sent us another letter stating her civil rights were hereby suspended in Gulf breeze until fine is paid??? yea ok, whatever. Its a money maker pure and simple with no legal way to enforce it - not advocating action or lack of for anyone - just sharing our experience


same here i told them to f-off when i noticed the "fine" needed to be paid to some company in Georgia

i never paid it...they just wanted me to leave when i started asking who gets this money


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Everybody seems to be missing the main point. If the light turns, we need to stop if it we have time. In this area, a great many people just go through the light when they have plenty of time to stop. How many times have I been stopped and several cars behind me go through in other lanes. I have lived in many parts of the country, and people here are the worst red light runners I have seen. I do not want to be clobbered because I stopped when I was supposed to.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

surveyjoe4025 said:


> they pet in two on avalon blvd here recently , as they were replacing the mast arms. i have a few friends that work at ingram traffic engineering , next time i see one of them ill see if they have a list or something of all the ones in the area . The ones on avalon have went up in the past year


I live over off of Avalon and will have to look for the cameras. If they are there they are only for traffic management. The county commissioners have stated they did not want to stir that nest. The cameras may have something to do with the hurricane evacuation routes or something but they are not for ticketing purposes for now. And I stress now because you know anything is subject to change.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I live over off of Avalon and will have to look for the cameras. If they are there they are only for traffic management. The county commissioners have stated they did not want to stir that nest. The cameras may have something to do with the hurricane evacuation routes or something but they are not for ticketing purposes for now. And I stress now because you know anything is subject to change.


 *The OLE Say Cheese With an Eer.*

* The camera at Avalon & 90 is located Above the Park& Ride area. Yes, it is for monitoring traffic, it looks East down 90, thats the direction I've seen it facing. The camera may be able to rotate to look East & West from where it is located.*

* 'GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"*


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> I live over off of Avalon and will have to look for the cameras. If they are there they are only for traffic management. The county commissioners have stated they did not want to stir that nest. The cameras may have something to do with the hurricane evacuation routes or something but they are not for ticketing purposes for now. And I stress now because you know anything is subject to change.


I have been through the Avalon and Mulat intersection as well as the Carroll Rd and Avalon intersection and I can tell you there are no cameras at either intersection.


Not sure what you saw but there are no cameras at these intersections.


Just thought I would clear this up.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Forgot to update. 158 bucks


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Is everyone so important that they cannot stop for a trafic light?????


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes......that is the whole point of this thread.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds to me like we’re looking for someone or something to blame for getting caught doing something we’re not supposed to. If you run into the back of a vehicle you were following too close. If you run through a red light and get caught, it’s your fault and yours alone. I don’t like the cameras any more than anyone else but accept responsibility for your actions, put on your big boy pants and quit whining. Just my .02.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Nobody's whining. Paid the ticket two months ago when it came in the mail. Never made an excuse or tried to get out of it. Just posted a pic so people could see how much it was, but thanks for your input. This is an old thread by the way.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I believe that the ballot box would be a good place to air your discontent. Just tell the councilman or whatever the city official why you plan on contributing to his opponent.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

bobinbusan said:


> Current price now is,$185 fine and a nice pic of me running the light


Jesus Christ on a unicycle!!!! I got one on the way to church two or three years ago and it was only $100. Of course we all know the gov-munts inflation rate is bogus.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hook said:


> Is everyone so important that they cannot stop for a trafic light?????


Some think they are.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

From a European perspective, I have no problems with red light cameras as a side on crash is one of the most deadly things you can be involved in. There is never any excuse to run a red when you consider the danger that you are putting other road users in.

What I've been told more than a few times by American drivers is that "if you see the lights go yellow - floor it!".

Now speed cameras I totally disagree with.


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

I received a notice in the mail over a year ago with a courtesy message begging me to slow down through their pretty town. I have since obliged them. 

But now that ugly statue at the end of 3 mile has me wanting to veer off and become a missile for the greater good.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

MGuns said:


> Sounds to me like we’re looking for someone or something to blame for getting caught doing something we’re not supposed to. If you run into the back of a vehicle you were following too close. If you run through a red light and get caught, it’s your fault and yours alone. I don’t like the cameras any more than anyone else but accept responsibility for your actions, put on your big boy pants and quit whining. Just my .02.
> 
> Plus 2 *!!!!!!!!! *


and my .02


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have to say.. I have only lived here two months, but from what I see on my daily drive from pelham to north W street, I figured stopping at red lights and stop signs were optional here.. just like turn signals.. thats an option, isnt it?? Takes me just 10 mins to go from my house to my shop, and back again, and I see more red light runners then I have ever seen in any other state.. I think red light runners should get ticketed.. it could be me on my bike coming through that light they run.... was sitting at the light yesterday at navy and corry field waiting to make a left turn on the bike.. My light turns green and just as I am letting off the clutch and starting to move, a pick up truck comes through the intersection. If I had only been a few seconds quicker coming off the clutch and on the throttle, he would have had me....My bike would have been no match for that pick up truck... Luckily I was taught years ago that once the light turns green, you should wait 2 seconds before going through....

And think about it, if he had ran the red light and hit me, or someone else, probably would have only gotten a ticket for failing to stop.. doesnt matter that someone could have been killed...

Yeap, you run a red light, get a ticket.... thats my thoughts...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why the state gets 50% of the fine, the camera rental company gets anywhere from 30% to 40%+/- of the remaing 50% which only leaves the city getting 10% to 20% of the remaining $185.00+/- fine?
Running a red light is against the law and those doing it should be fined and we need to protection the public from those light runners?
Just would like the cities to keep all of our fines to use in our cities to help the cities budgets and not be raising taxes?
:whistling: Wonder how much money is generated by these cameras??? :whistling:


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

*Don't Pay That Florida Traffic Ticket!!

CONTACT THE TICKET CLINIC OF FLORIDA TODAY
1-877-CITATION*


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The main problem is some people see this as a black and white issue. State law says they are illegal, so print up the state statute showing their legality and take it with you to get out of it. The main issue is that many locales purposely shorten the yellow light time to 2-3 seconds in order to increase money received from those tickets. Money increases which funds other cameras to the point where big brother is watching everything we do from a desk letting the system automatically write tickets whether you did it or not.
It is amazing the number of ways to get out of tickets.

This is not ”stopping for a red light”, this is government taking away We the Peoples right to self governing.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

screwballl said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> This is not ”stopping for a red light”, this is government taking away We the Peoples right to self governing.


So there should not be any consequence for breaking the law? :whistling: 
What should be the reward be for running the red light?:confused1:


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

*Red light camera ticket in Gulf Breeze*

Can some one please tell me the web site address to pay the fine. Just got one last weekend. 158$. I got the paper in the mail within days but I must have thrown it away. And damn my truck looked really good in each picture!! If you don't have the web address and phone number I can call to take care of this would be appreciated! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MyTimeToPlay! said:


> Can some one please tell me the web site address to pay the fine. Just got one last weekend. 158$. I got the paper in the mail within days but I must have thrown it away. And damn my truck looked really good in each picture!! If you don't have the web address and phone number I can call to take care of this would be appreciated! Thanks a lot!!


It's something like safe traffic something or another... you have 60 days to pay it and they'll send you another notice around 30 days.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, $158 for tilapia tacos?????? That's a darn shame!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Three red light cameras in GB, not two*

The first one is at Fairpoint/98, second at the HS main intersection with 98, the third at the Hospital/98. 

Many good points made here. Here a few thought I have. I do believe they may reduce accidents, but at what cost. I find the more useful tool is the redlights that have pedestrian crossing signals that blink the time to the red, i.e. 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 before it turns red. You know how much time there is before you approach the intersection. I cringe at GB as you have to guess when the light will turn red. And yes, the yellow is not normal, it is very fast.

One of the stipulations to make the red light citations viable recently has been the addition of an "administration" hearing for you to contest the ticket. If I recall, the fee for that is around $250 even if you win. 

I don't agree with the manner that GB uses these tools, but hey, the only thing that has changed in over 30 years is the technology. They have been and will always be a petty little blood sucking town who preys on the citizens who traverse hwy 98. I am from there and live down the highway. It was like that in the 70's and still is today. Call it what you like, but the facts are there. I am surprised they haven't put a speeding camera at the foot of the bridge where they post up. You can tell when they are desperate to write tickets seeing them lurking in the National Sea Shores area. I feel sorry for the LEO that have to endure this. For such a small town, does it really take that many LEO's to serve and protect?

Lastly, the ticket as I understand it is administrative in nature, thus no points. I do believe if you don't pay, they turn it over to a collection agency, thus affecting your credit? Perhaps I am wrong, but I don't doubt it.

Here is an article from the PNJ that provides more accurate info:

*"There is a situation in Gulf Breeze that is unfairly and unjustly costing local residents and tourists nearly $2 million a year in fines for which can only be called a traffic scam jointly operated by the city and the company supplying the traffic cameras. These red light cameras, set up in certain selected intersections, are designed to trap motorists into running a red light.

Most intersections in Gulf Breeze have the caution lights set at a duration of seven or eight seconds, to allow enough time to go through the intersection safely before the light turns to red, or to stop if the motorist realizes the light has been yellow for a while.

The yellow light is set to last four seconds where there are red light cameras. Why is this? The only apparent reason is that they don’t want to give motorists enough time to react and thus to go through too late to stop before the light changes. The company that supplies the cameras is getting a good amount of the revenue which is in the financial interest of the city and the vendor to get people to run the red light.

More than 11,000 tickets have been issued for 2012 at $158/fine; more than $1.7 million has been collected. If you want to appeal, you will spend another $250 if they do not agree you were not guilty. Guess what they are going to find?

This is not a case of traffic safety. It is not focused on stopping drivers from running the red light, but rather to collect money. It does not add points to the driver’s record, nor does it affect their insurance. It does not result in going before a traffic judge.

At first glance, this may seem good for the driver, but it is not. A judge may consider all of the factors and can be more lenient where he or she sees fit. But the hearing officer can only consider the technical fact which is on film and shows the car crossing the line and the light turned red.

It is not fair and just. It is setting up the public to fail since we drive based on our experience and instinctive reactions. We don’t know how long a yellow light lasts in terms of seconds, but we do have a feeling for what is appropriate, based on how far we are from the traffic light and how long it has been yellow.

To change this without notification, just so we find ourselves “breaking the law” unknowingly and unable to avoid it is morally unjust. There is no legitimate reason for setting the caution light at nearly half the duration of other intersections, other than to catch the driver unaware and thinking he has more time before it turns red.

What is really needed most is your voice to let them know that this is not an acceptable way for government to do its business.

I would hope that anyone who reads this and agrees that something should be done to right this wrong, would contact their state representative and join me in this fight against this so-called red light trap.

Mike Hill is the state representative to contact in Gulf Breeze His telephone number is 595-0467; or contact Rep. Clay Ingram in Pensacola at 11000 University Parkway, Pensacola, FL, 32514-5732.

Until Gulf Breeze decides to make its caution lights consistent, motorists might do well to stop on all yellow lights to avoid losing to an unfair system. Just hope the driver behind you has read this and is stopping too.*

Sorry for the long reply. No, I have not received a ticket in GB-ever. Just don't like the reputation they have built for themselves. They remind me of Golden Meadow in LA where I have to traverse as well.

Cheers and watch out for GB and Milton as well. Milton does have RL cameras and the warnings are posted, but get lost in the clutter of other signs. 

Bob


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Quoting above post:
_Most intersections in Gulf Breeze have the caution lights set at a duration of seven or eight seconds, to allow enough time to go through the intersection safely before the light turns to red, or to stop if the motorist realizes the light has been yellow for a while.

The yellow light is set to last four seconds where there are red light cameras. Why is this? The only apparent reason is that they don’t want to give motorists enough time to react and thus to go through too late to stop before the light changes. The company that supplies the cameras is getting a good amount of the revenue which is in the financial interest of the city and the vendor to get people to run the red light._

According to Florida DOT: 
The yellow signal minimum duration with an approach speed of 35 MPH, {the speed limit in Gulf Breeze}, is 3.6 seconds. The DOT also ruled that all intersections with cameras must add 4/10's of a second to the minimum time by year end. 
So, 4 seconds as quoted is a legal duration. The very minimum, but legal. 

Table 3.6-1. Florida Yellow Change Interval (0.0 % Grade)

APPROACH SPEED (MPH) YELLOW INTERVAL (SECONDS)

25 3.0
30 3.2
35 3.6
40 4.0
45 4.3
50 4.7
55 5.0
60 5.4
65 5.8


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost got rear ended last night. I locked em up and probably could have made the light, but didn't want to risk it. The mustang behind me almost ate a trailer hitch. 

If I knew I could get away with it, I'd strap up to those cameras and drag them sons of bitches down the highway.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> Almost got rear ended last night. I locked em up and probably could have made the light, but didn't want to risk it. The mustang behind me almost ate a trailer hitch.
> 
> If I knew I could get away with it, I'd strap up to those cameras and drag them sons of bitches down the highway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


People in the Uk were stuffing them with explosives, foam and concrete.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> People in the Uk were stuffing them with explosives, foam and concrete.


I feel their frustration. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Over there they have cameras everywhere for speeding, redlights and other infractions. Plus mobile cameras they move around!


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Article discussing Safety versus Revenue of Redlight Cameras:
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/08/13/211723717/a-dilemma-zone-for-red-light-cameras-safety-vs-cash



> For instance, cutting the duration of a yellow light by one second — from four seconds to three, for example — results in a higher frequency of drivers running a red light — as high as 110 percent, according to the study.
> 
> And if the speed limit around an intersection goes up, drivers are more likely to be caught in the "dilemma zone" — where they must quickly consider their options, and have less room to stop comfortably. According to one report in the study, raising the limit by 10 mph makes it 45 percent more likely that drivers will run the light.


----------

